# summer hair cut styles



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

bertadel said:


> Also my dog doesn't like the top of her front ankles brushed, especially the left one. Is it possible she's had an injury or a bad experience? She has come home from the groomer with razor burn on all her feet. That was very disappointing. Now I groom her, gently.


We always want to attribute certain behaviors in our Poodles to some sort of trauma. The truth is, that some dogs just don't like being groomed in certain areas and they play us for all their worth. My Delilah is sort of funny about the same spot on her front legs. I guess she is sensitive there or it tickles.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'll second Cbrand. Sometimes dogs just don't like areas being touched. They are sensitive, or just need more work on that area. My aussie HATES feet being done- i've never seen a dog with such TICKLISH Feet... we have to be very very firm when grooming them (We trim them up for show ring) and reward when she's good. She hates having her nails done (NEver a bad experience i've done her every single time of her life) It's just the fact you have to HOLD the foot to do it!) to the point she sees the grinder come out and she runs and hides in her kennel. You'd think someone had beaten her with a dremel from the way she acts! 

my understanding is the bikini is just a shorter body version of the miami.... but i might be wrong. 

I too love the modern. 

a Continental would be another option with a shorter jacket... and even no rosettes. Leaves less dog to brush out


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

bikini is exactly the same as the miami/palmsprings/clown trim; short body, poms on the legs and tail and a wee scissored topknot. And yes, it's very easy maintenance!!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm personally not a fan on the Miami clip at all, but I did put Flash in "bell bottoms" last summer. It's like a Miami, but the poms were shorter and blended into his legs at the top. We got lots of compliments!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance has a very modified hcc (short jacket, w/no rosettes) and so far it's a lovely easy to care for clip. i love how it looks on her and i'm glad i've done this esp since she's going through her coat change. 

(cell phone pics sorry)


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

a very good, easy to care for trim, a #4 on the body and a little longer on the legs, is great. Guess you could call it a very short lamb trim  I think sometimes, we get so hung up on a clip style, that we don't realize that we can do ANYTHING and make it look nice + meet our personal needs. It doesn't need to be called a particular name to look good


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

this is the cutest a rugged clip can get...part teddy bear, 100% poodle. 

Fergus and His New Summer Doo! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

bluespoomommy said:


> this is the cutest a rugged clip can get...part teddy bear, 100% poodle.
> 
> Fergus and His New Summer Doo! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Awesome clip! Fergus is so cute! This is exactly the clip I did on Flash this summer, except that Flash has a clean face and a poodley tail (of necessity, his tail is docked. How I envy you natural poodles!)

I was just starting to think I'm the only person out there who likes a spoo without a topknot.  Good to see I'm not alone.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Great clip! Fergus looks like teddy bear! 

Fozzie is in as we speak this morning getting his puppy coat removed and a short, short trim. Groomer suggests we let grow in until we like it exactly then take him in to shape.

Said good bye to all the puppy fluff this morning so I guess we'll have "extreme makeover poodle edition" this afternoon.


----------

